# The 3 Step Method for Curing Green Water in 3 Days



## bdement (Jun 4, 2007)

Day 1: Turn lights off. Stop all CO2 and fertilizing. Large water change. Dose algae medication at normal dosage.
Day 2: Large water change. Dose algae medication at normal dosage.
Day 3: Large water change. Dose algae medication at normal dosage. Turn lights on. Resume CO2 and fertilizing.


----------



## rich815 (Jun 27, 2007)

Personally I want to avoid algae medication. Had you tried a full black out or UV light and neither worked?

I'd be concerned that CO2 off for 3 days would spur a BBA outbreak....


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

I would avoid the algacide as well. 
I can get rid of it in about 1-2 hrs with a diatom filter.


----------



## bdement (Jun 4, 2007)

Maybe I should have made the topic "The Poor, Lazy Man's 3 Step Method for Curing Green Water in 3 Days" ?! A UV light or diatom filter aren't on my system now, but I do like the idea of the diatom filter. Would a poly filter pad do a similar job?

The few times I've had really bad algae outbreaks I haven't had problems with dosing algaecide for short periods. In my case, NOT using it has caused me worse problems! I didn't look very hard, but I've seen more in this forum about being reluctant to use them than real problems WITH using them!

BTW my method hasn't actually worked yet because I noticed a slight green tint today. I've done a couple blackouts now, should I have covered the tank with a blanket too?!


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

bdement said:


> I've done a couple blackouts now, should I have covered the tank with a blanket too?!


Yes!  Seriously, yes. When you do a black-out, it should be a true black-out where almost NO light gets into the tank. But you have to be careful, after a couple days you might have some plants suffer.


----------

